# New Movement within the UCC?



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2008)

As I was tooling around the net I found this site:

Faithful and Welcoming - Welcome!

It's apparently a group of UCC pastors and churches that have founded a group within the denomination to take it back to its roots. _ECOT_ is one label they use: evangelical, conservative, orthodox, and traditional is what is stands for. Also, on this website they say that over 240 churches have left the UCC after some decisions were make at their last, or recent, GA. I find this interesting since in the past we had some family on my Dad's side that was UCC but most of them are dead.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if there are as many as 7000 of these people who have not bent the knee to Ba'al...

The good thing about the UCC is they're congregational, so no property dispute if the local body leaves. I hope these guys have some influence.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2008)

jtate732 said:


> I wonder if there are as many as 7000 of these people who have not bent the knee to Ba'al...
> 
> The good thing about the UCC is they're congregational, so no property dispute if the local body leaves. I hope these guys have some influence.



well, not necessarily. Our church had a fight of this kind, exactly same circumstances, 15 years ago when our congregation voted to leave the UCC. (this was 10 years before I got here) At the heart of the dispute were those who were against leaving, and who got the denominational authorities to file suit against the congregation, who kept the building.


----------

